# [ungelöst]  Kaffeine 0.8.3 funktioniert nicht.....

## D.Derigs

Hallo erstmal,

ich konnte bis jetzt immer ohne Probleme DVB-S mit Kaffeine gucken, aber seit dem letzten Update (auf 0.8.3) läuft Kaffeine nicht mehr mit xine (unter Einstellungen -> Abspielgeräte kann ich aber auch nur: "Eingebettete Multimedia-Wiedergabe" auswählen, wo man das sonst einstellen könnte, weiß ich nicht).

Wenn man nun ein Video gucken will stürzt es ab..

Wenn man allerdings DVB gucken will sagt er: "Die Übertragung für Digitales Fernsehen funktioniert nur mit xine-Treibern."

hab schon xine-lib und kaffeine mehrmals neu installiert....

Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen....

------------

Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r13)

2x CPU Inter P4 3,2 GHz

ATI Radeon 9600 PROLast edited by D.Derigs on Sat Mar 31, 2007 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Starte es mal aus der Konsole heraus. Evtl siehst du dann mehr.

Tobi

----------

## D.Derigs

Ne, jetzt weiss ich immernoch nicht weiter:

```
>> kaffeine

0

/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 : opened ( ST STV0299 DVB-S )

/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend1 : : No such file or directory

/dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0 : : No such file or directory

kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype KaffeineDvbPlugin not found

QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout
```

----------

## nikaya

```
WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype KaffeineDvbPlugin not found
```

Dumme Frage:kaffeine ist mit Flag "dvb" gebaut worden?

----------

## D.Derigs

Jop

```
[ebuild    R  ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3 USE="arts dvb encode%* gstreamer vorbis%* xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility%" 0 kB
```

Aver das Problem liegt ja auch nicht bei DVB sondern anscheinend bei irgendwelchen Einstellungen von Kaffeine.

Hab mir auch mal das Programm klear (DVB-Player, dere auch mit xine arbeitet) reuntergeladen. Keine Probleme mit xine !!

----------

## D.Derigs

Hab mittlerweile auch schonmal wieder die ältere Version draufgezogen (0.7.1-r2).

Mit der ist aber jetzt genau das gleiche Problem....

In dem Verzeichnis /home/dd/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine legt folgendes:

channels.dvb (hier sind wirklich nur Kanäle drin)

dvbrc:

```
[DVB Options]

AllIcon=kaffeine

BeginMargin=5

BroadcastAddress=192.168.0.255

BroadcastPort=1234

ChannelsSorting=0

DVB0=S|Astra-19.2E

DVB0_LNB0_hi=10600

DVB0_LNB0_lo=9750

DVB0_LNB0_switch=11700

DVB0_LNB1_hi=10600

DVB0_LNB1_lo=9750

DVB0_LNB1_switch=11700

DVB0_LNB2_hi=10600

DVB0_LNB2_lo=9750

DVB0_LNB2_switch=11700

DVB0_LNB3_hi=10600

DVB0_LNB3_lo=9750

DVB0_LNB3_switch=11700

DefaultCharset=ISO8859-1

EPG Geometry=600,350

EndMargin=10

FirstRun=2

InstantDuration=480

LastChannel=9

NumCategories=0

PrefFormat=64

RadioIcon=kdvbra

RecordDir=/root/dvb/

Scan Geometry=802,531

SenderPort=1235

ShiftDir=/root/dvb/

SplitSizes=241,283

Timers Geometry=600,300

TvIcon=kdvbtv

```

dvb_part.rc:

```
<!DOCTYPE kpartgui SYSTEM "kpartgui.dtd">

<kpartgui version="9" name="kaffeine_part" >

 <MenuBar>

  <Menu name="file" >

   <Menu name="network_broadcasting" >

    <text>&amp;Network Broadcasting</text>

    <Action name="network_send" />

    <Action name="network_receive" />

   </Menu>

   <Separator/>

   <Action name="file_save_stream" />

   <Action name="file_save_screenshot" />

  </Menu>

  <Menu name="player" >

   <text>&amp;Player</text>

   <Action name="player_play" />

   <Action name="player_pause" />

   <Action name="player_stop" />

   <Action name="player_next" />

   <Action name="player_previous" />

   <Separator/>

   <Action name="player_ff" />

   <Action name="player_slowmotion" />

   <Separator/>

   <Action name="player_jump_to" />

   <Menu name="navigation" >

    <text>&amp;Navigation</text>

    <Action name="player_posplus_small" />

    <Action name="player_posminus_small" />

    <Action name="player_posplus_medium" />

    <Action name="player_posminus_medium" />

    <Action name="player_posplus_large" />

    <Action name="player_posminus_large" />

   </Menu>

   <Separator/>

   <Menu name="audio" >

    <text>&amp;Audio</text>

    <Action name="audio_channels" />

    <Action name="audio_visualization" />

    <Action name="equalizer" />

    <Action name="audio_mute" />

    <Action name="volume_increase" />

    <Action name="volume_decrease" />

   </Menu>

   <Menu name="video" >

    <text>&amp;Video</text>

    <Action name="video_deinterlace" />

    <Menu name="video_aspect" >

     <text>&amp;Aspect Ratio</text>

     <Action name="aspect_auto" />

     <Action name="aspect_43" />

     <Action name="aspect_anamorphic" />

     <Action name="aspect_dvb" />

     <Action name="aspect_square" />

    </Menu>

    <Menu name="video_zoom" >

     <text>&amp;Zoom</text>

     <Action name="zoom_off" />

     <Action name="zoom_in" />

     <Action name="zoom_out" />

    </Menu>

    <Separator/>

    <Action name="video_deinterlace_quality" />

    <Action name="video_picture" />

   </Menu>

   <Action name="player_subtitles" />

   <Separator/>

   <Menu name="dvdmenus" >

    <text>&amp;DVD Menus</text>

    <Action name="dvd_toggle" />

    <Separator/>

    <Action name="dvd_title" />

    <Action name="dvd_root" />

    <Action name="dvd_subpicture" />

    <Action name="dvd_audio" />

    <Action name="dvd_angle" />

    <Action name="dvd_part" />

   </Menu>

   <Separator/>

   <Action name="player_track_info" />

   <Action name="player_post_filters" />

  </Menu>

  <Menu name="settings" >

   <Action name="settings_xine_parameter" />

  </Menu>

 </MenuBar>

 <ToolBar name="snapshotToolBar" >

  <text>Screenshot Toolbar</text>

  <Action name="file_save_screenshot" />

 </ToolBar>

 <ToolBar position="Bottom" name="controlsToolBar" >

  <text>Controls Toolbar</text>

  <Action name="player_previous" />

  <Action name="player_play" />

  <Action name="player_pause" />

  <Action name="player_stop" />

  <Action name="player_next" />

 </ToolBar>

 <ToolBar hidden="true" name="channelsToolBar" >

  <text>Channels Toolbar</text>

  <Action name="audio_channels" />

  <Action name="player_subtitles" />

 </ToolBar>

 <ToolBar name="volumeToolBar" >

  <text>Volume Toolbar</text>

  <Action name="audio_volume" />

  <Action name="audio_mute" />

 </ToolBar>

 <ToolBar position="Bottom" name="positionToolBar" fullWidth="true" >

  <text>Position Toolbar</text>

  <Action name="player_position" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="player_playtime" />

 </ToolBar>

 <Menu name="context_menu" >

  <Action name="player_play" />

  <Action name="player_pause" />

  <Action name="player_stop" />

  <Action name="player_next" />

  <Action name="player_previous" />

  <Action name="file_save_stream" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="player_ff" />

  <Action name="player_slowmotion" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="player_jump_to" />

  <Menu name="navigation" >

   <text>&amp;Navigation</text>

   <Action name="player_posplus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_large" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_large" />

  </Menu>

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="audio_channels" />

  <Action name="audio_visualization" />

  <Action name="audio_mute" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="player_subtitles" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="dvd_toggle" />

  <Action name="dvd_root" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="player_track_info" />

  <Separator/>

  <Action name="video_picture" />

  <Action name="equalizer" />

  <Action name="player_post_filters" />

 </Menu>

 <State name="xine_not_ready" >

  <enable>

   <Action name="player_play" />

  </enable>

  <disable>

   <Action name="network_send" />

   <Action name="file_save_stream" />

   <Action name="file_save_screenshot" />

   <Action name="player_pause" />

   <Action name="player_stop" />

   <Action name="player_next" />

   <Action name="player_previous" />

   <Action name="player_ff" />

   <Action name="player_slowmotion" />

   <Action name="audio_channels" />

   <Action name="audio_visualization" />

   <Action name="audio_volume" />

   <Action name="audio_mute" />

   <Action name="player_position" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_large" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_large" />

   <Action name="player_jump_to" />

   <Action name="player_playtime" />

   <Action name="aspect_auto" />

   <Action name="aspect_43" />

   <Action name="aspect_anamorphic" />

   <Action name="aspect_dvb" />

   <Action name="aspect_square" />

   <Action name="zoom_off" />

   <Action name="zoom_in" />

   <Action name="zoom_out" />

   <Action name="video_deinterlace" />

   <Action name="video_deinterlace_quality" />

   <Action name="video_picture" />

   <Action name="equalizer" />

   <Action name="player_subtitles" />

   <Action name="dvd_toggle" />

   <Action name="dvd_title" />

   <Action name="dvd_root" />

   <Action name="dvd_subpicture" />

   <Action name="dvd_audio" />

   <Action name="dvd_angle" />

   <Action name="dvd_part" />

   <Action name="player_track_info" />

   <Action name="player_post_filters" />

  </disable>

 </State>

 <State name="not_playing" >

  <enable>

   <Action name="player_play" />

   <Action name="player_next" />

   <Action name="player_previous" />

  </enable>

  <disable>

   <Action name="player_pause" />

   <Action name="player_stop" />

   <Action name="player_ff" />

   <Action name="player_slowmotion" />

   <Action name="player_position" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_large" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_large" />

   <Action name="player_jump_to" />

   <Action name="player_playtime" />

  </disable>

 </State>

 <State name="play_single_track" >

  <enable>

   <Action name="player_pause" />

   <Action name="player_stop" />

   <Action name="player_ff" />

   <Action name="player_slowmotion" />

   <Action name="player_position" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_large" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_large" />

   <Action name="player_jump_to" />

   <Action name="player_playtime" />

   <Action name="player_next" />

   <Action name="player_previous" />

  </enable>

  <disable>

   <Action name="player_play" />

  </disable>

 </State>

 <State name="play_multiple_tracks" >

  <enable>

   <Action name="player_pause" />

   <Action name="player_stop" />

   <Action name="player_next" />

   <Action name="player_previous" />

   <Action name="player_ff" />

   <Action name="player_slowmotion" />

   <Action name="player_position" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_small" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_medium" />

   <Action name="player_posplus_large" />

   <Action name="player_posminus_large" />

   <Action name="player_jump_to" />

   <Action name="player_playtime" />

  </enable>

  <disable>

   <Action name="player_play" />

  </disable>

 </State>

 <State name="paused" >

  <enable>

   <Action name="player_play" />

  </enable>

 </State>

 <ActionProperties>

  <Action shortcut="" name="aspect_anamorphic" />

 </ActionProperties>

</kpartgui>

```

kaffeine_ui.rc:

```
<!DOCTYPE kpartgui SYSTEM "kpartgui.dtd">

<kpartgui version="29" name="kaffeine" >

 <MenuBar>

  <Menu noMerge="1" name="file" >

   <text>&amp;File</text>

   <Action name="file_open" />

   <Action name="file_open_url" />

   <Action name="file_open_directory" />

   <Action name="file_open_recent" />

   <Separator/>

   <Merge/>

   <Separator/>

   <Menu name="quit_options" >

    <text>Quit Options</text>

    <Action name="sleep_after_play" />

    <Action name="quit_after_play" />

    <Action name="quit_after_playlist" />

   </Menu>

   <Action name="file_quit" />

  </Menu>

  <Menu name="player" >

   <text>&amp;Player</text>

  </Menu>

  <Menu name="view" >

   <text>&amp;View</text>

   <Action name="view_fullscreen" />

   <Action name="view_minimal" />

   <Action name="view_toggle_tab" />

   <Separator/>

   <Menu>

    <text>Enable Auto &amp;Resize</text>

    <Action name="view_auto_resize_off" />

    <Action name="view_auto_resize_original" />

    <Action name="view_auto_resize_double" />

    <Action name="view_auto_resize_triple" />

   </Menu>

   <Action name="view_original_aspect" />

  </Menu>

  <Merge/>

  <Menu noMerge="1" name="settings" >

   <text>&amp;Settings</text>

   <Action name="options_player" />

   <Separator/>

   <Merge name="StandardToolBarMenuHandler" />

   <Action name="options_show_statusbar" />

   <Separator/>

   <Action name="options_configure_keybinding" />

   <Action name="options_configure_toolbars" />

   <Separator/>

   <Merge/>

   <Separator/>

   <Action name="options_preferences" />

  </Menu>

 </MenuBar>

 <ToolBar hidden="true" noMerge="1" name="mainToolBar" >

  <text>Main Toolbar</text>

  <Action name="file_open" />

  <Action name="file_open_url" />

  <Merge/>

 </ToolBar>

 <State name="no_media_part" >

  <disable>

   <Action name="view_original_aspect" />

   <Action name="view_auto_resize" />

   <Action name="dvb_next" />

   <Action name="dvb_previous" />

   <Action name="dvb_show_osd" />

   <Action name="dvb_instant_record" />

   <Action name="dvb_browse_next" />

   <Action name="dvb_browse_prev" />

   <Action name="dvb_browse_zap" />

   <Action name="dvb_browse_advance" />

   <Action name="dvb_browse_retreat" />

  </disable>

 </State>

 <ActionProperties>

  <Action shortcut="F7" name="dvb_instant_record" />

 </ActionProperties>

</kpartgui>

```

xine-config:

```
#

# xine config file

#

.version:2

# Entries which are still set to their default values are commented out.

# Remove the '#' at the beginning of the line, if you want to change them.

# palette (foreground-border-background) to use for subtitles and OSD

# { white-black-transparent  white-none-transparent  white-none-translucid  yellow-black-transparent }, default: 0

#ui.osd.text_palette:white-black-transparent

# Zu benutzender Audiotreiber (standard: auto)

# { auto  alsa  oss  arts  file  none }, default: 0

#audio.driver:auto

# Software Audio-Mischer benutzen

# bool, default: 1

#audio.mixer_software:1

# a/v sync method to use by OSS

# { auto  getodelay  getoptr  softsync  probebuffer }, default: 0

#audio.oss_sync_method:auto

# use A/52 dynamic range compression

# bool, default: 0

#audio.a52.dynamic_range:0

# downmix audio to 2 channel surround stereo

# bool, default: 0

#audio.a52.surround_downmix:0

# A/52 volume

# [0..200], default: 100

#audio.a52.level:100

# device used for mono output

# string, default: default

#audio.device.alsa_default_device:default

# device used for stereo output

# string, default: plug:front:default

audio.device.alsa_front_device:default

# sound card can do mmap

# bool, default: 0

#audio.device.alsa_mmap_enable:0

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: iec958:AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

#audio.device.alsa_passthrough_device:iec958:AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

# device used for 4-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround40:0

#audio.device.alsa_surround40_device:plug:surround40:0

# device used for 5.1-channel output

# string, default: plug:surround51:0

#audio.device.alsa_surround51_device:plug:surround51:0

# OSS audio device name

# { auto  /dev/dsp  /dev/sound/dsp }, default: 0

#audio.device.oss_device_name:auto

# OSS audio device number, -1 for none

# numeric, default: -1

#audio.device.oss_device_number:-1

# OSS audio mixer number, -1 for none

# numeric, default: -1

#audio.device.oss_mixer_number:-1

# speaker arrangement

# { Mono 1.0  Stereo 2.0  Headphones 2.0  Stereo 2.1  Surround 3.0  Surround 4.0  Surround 4.1  Surround 5.0  Surround 5.1  Surround 6.0  Surround 6.1  Surround 7.1  Pass Through }, default: 1

#audio.output.speaker_arrangement:Stereo 2.0

# offset for digital passthrough

# numeric, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.passthrough_offset:0

# play audio even on slow/fast speeds

# bool, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.slow_fast_audio:0

# method to sync audio and video

# { metronom feedback  resample }, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.av_sync_method:metronom feedback

# always resample to this rate (0 to disable)

# numeric, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.force_rate:0

# enable resampling

# { auto  off  on }, default: 0

#audio.synchronization.resample_mode:auto

# startup audio volume

# [0..100], default: 50

audio.volume.mixer_volume:100

# restore volume level at startup

# bool, default: 0

#audio.volume.remember_volume:0

# Zu benutzender Videotreiber (standard: auto)

# { auto  xv  DirectFB  XDirectFB  opengl  aa  xshm  none  sdl }, default: 0

video.driver:xv

# pitch alignment workaround

# bool, default: 0

#video.device.xv_pitch_alignment:0

# autopaint colour key

# bool, default: 0

#video.device.xv_autopaint_colorkey:0

# video overlay colour key

# [0..2147483615], default: 30

#video.device.xv_colorkey:30

# enable double buffering

# bool, default: 1

#video.device.xv_double_buffer:1

# disable exact alpha blending of overlays

# bool, default: 0

#video.output.disable_exact_alphablend:0

# disable all video scaling

# bool, default: 0

#video.output.disable_scaling:0

# horizontal image position in the output window

# [0..100], default: 50

#video.output.horizontal_position:50

# vertical image position in the output window

# [0..100], default: 50

#video.output.vertical_position:50

# deinterlace method (deprecated)

# { none  bob  weave  greedy  onefield  onefield_xv  linearblend }, default: 4

#video.output.xv_deinterlace_method:onefield

video.output.opengl_renderer:2D_Tex

# MPEG-4 postprocessing quality

# [0..6], default: 3

#video.processing.ffmpeg_pp_quality:3

# device used for CD audio

# string, default: /dev/cdrom

#media.audio_cd.device:/dev/cdrom

# slow down disc drive to this speed factor

# numeric, default: 4

#media.audio_cd.drive_slowdown:4

# query CDDB

# bool, default: 1

#media.audio_cd.use_cddb:1

# CDDB cache directory

# string, default: /root/.xine/cddbcache

#media.audio_cd.cddb_cachedir:/root/.xine/cddbcache

# CDDB server port

# numeric, default: 8880

#media.audio_cd.cddb_port:8880

# CDDB server name

# string, default: freedb.freedb.org

#media.audio_cd.cddb_server:freedb.freedb.org

# directory for saving streams

# string, default: 

#media.capture.save_dir:

# Number of dvb card to use.

# numeric, default: 0

#media.dvb.adapter:0

# Remember last DVB channel watched

# bool, default: 1

#media.dvb.remember_channel:1

# Last DVB channel viewed

# numeric, default: -1

#media.dvb.last_channel:-1

# default language for DVD playback

# string, default: en

#media.dvd.language:en

# region the DVD player claims to be in (1 to 8)

# numeric, default: 1

#media.dvd.region:1

# device used for DVD playback

# string, default: /dev/dvd

#media.dvd.device:/dev/dvd

# raw device set up for DVD access

# string, default: /dev/rdvd

#media.dvd.raw_device:/dev/rdvd

# read-ahead caching

# bool, default: 1

#media.dvd.readahead:1

# CSS decryption method

# { key  disc  title }, default: 0

#media.dvd.css_decryption_method:key

# play mode when title/chapter is given

# { entire dvd  one chapter }, default: 0

#media.dvd.play_single_chapter:entire dvd

# unit for seeking

# { seek in program chain  seek in program }, default: 0

#media.dvd.seek_behaviour:seek in program chain

# unit for the skip action

# { skip program  skip part  skip title }, default: 0

#media.dvd.skip_behaviour:skip program

# path to the title key cache

# string, default: /root/.dvdcss/

#media.dvd.css_cache_path:/root/.dvdcss/

# file browsing start location

# string, default: /root

#media.files.origin_path:/root

# list hidden files

# bool, default: 0

#media.files.show_hidden_files:0

# network bandwidth

# { 14.4 Kbps (Modem)  19.2 Kbps (Modem)  28.8 Kbps (Modem)  33.6 Kbps (Modem)  34.4 Kbps (Modem)  57.6 Kbps (Modem)  115.2 Kbps (ISDN)  262.2 Kbps (Cable/DSL)  393.2 Kbps (Cable/DSL)  524.3 Kbps (Cable/DSL)  1.5 Mbps (T1)  10.5 Mbps (LAN) }, default: 10

#media.network.bandwidth:1.5 Mbps (T1)

# Timeout for network stream reading (in seconds)

# numeric, default: 30

#media.network.timeout:30

# Domains for which to ignore the HTTP proxy

# string, default: 

#media.network.http_no_proxy:

# HTTP proxy host

# string, default: 

#media.network.http_proxy_host:

# HTTP proxy password

# string, default: 

#media.network.http_proxy_password:

# HTTP proxy port

# numeric, default: 80

#media.network.http_proxy_port:80

# HTTP proxy username

# string, default: 

#media.network.http_proxy_user:

# MMS protocol

# { auto  TCP  HTTP }, default: 0

#media.network.mms_protocol:auto

# automatically advance VCD track/entry

# bool, default: 1

#media.vcd.autoadvance:1

# VCD default type to use on autoplay

# { MPEG track  entry  segment  playback-control item }, default: 3

#media.vcd.autoplay:playback-control item

# VCD position slider range

# { auto  track  entry }, default: 0

#media.vcd.length_reporting:auto

# show 'rejected' VCD LIDs

# bool, default: 0

#media.vcd.show_rejected:0

# VCD format string for stream comment field

# string, default: %P - Track %T

#media.vcd.comment_format:%P - Track %T

# VCD debug flag mask

# numeric, default: 0

#media.vcd.debug:0

# device used for VCD playback

# string, default: /dev/cdrom

#media.vcd.device:/dev/cdrom

# VCD format string for display banner

# string, default: %F - %I %N%L%S, disk %c of %C - %v %A

#media.vcd.title_format:%F - %I %N%L%S, disk %c of %C - %v %A

# v4l radio device

# string, default: /dev/v4l/radio0

#media.video4linux.radio_device:/dev/v4l/radio0

# v4l video device

# string, default: /dev/v4l/video0

#media.video4linux.video_device:/dev/v4l/video0

# device used for WinTV-PVR 250/350 (pvr plugin)

# string, default: /dev/video0

#media.wintv_pvr.device:/dev/video0

# path to RealPlayer codecs

# string, default: 

#decoder.external.real_codecs_path:

# path to Win32 codecs

# string, default: /usr/lib/win32

#decoder.external.win32_codecs_path:/usr/lib/win32

# subtitle size

# { tiny  small  normal  large  very large  huge }, default: 1

#subtitles.separate.subtitle_size:small

# subtitle vertical offset

# numeric, default: 0

#subtitles.separate.vertical_offset:0

# font for subtitles

# string, default: sans

#subtitles.separate.font:sans

# encoding of the subtitles

# string, default: iso-8859-1

#subtitles.separate.src_encoding:iso-8859-1

# use unscaled OSD if possible

# bool, default: 1

#subtitles.separate.use_unscaled_osd:1

# default duration of subtitle display in seconds

# numeric, default: 4

#subtitles.separate.timeout:4

# frames per second to generate

# numeric, default: 14

#effects.goom.fps:14

# goom image height

# numeric, default: 240

#effects.goom.height:240

# goom image width

# numeric, default: 320

#effects.goom.width:320

# colorspace conversion method

# { Fast but not photorealistic  Slow but looks better }, default: 0

#effects.goom.csc_method:Fast but not photorealistic

# number of audio buffers

# numeric, default: 230

#engine.buffers.audio_num_buffers:230

# number of video buffers

# numeric, default: 500

#engine.buffers.video_num_buffers:500

# priority for a/52 decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.a/52:0

# priority for bitplane decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.bitplane:0

# priority for dts decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.dts:0

# priority for dvaudio decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.dvaudio:0

# priority for faad decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.faad:0

# priority for ffmpeg-wmv8 decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.ffmpeg-wmv8:0

# priority for ffmpegaudio decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.ffmpegaudio:0

# priority for ffmpegvideo decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.ffmpegvideo:0

# priority for flacdec decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.flacdec:0

# priority for gdkpixbuf decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.gdkpixbuf:0

# priority for gsm610 decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.gsm610:0

# priority for mad decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.mad:0

# priority for mpc decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.mpc:0

# priority for mpeg2 decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.mpeg2:0

# priority for nsf decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.nsf:0

# priority for pcm decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.pcm:0

# priority for qta decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.qta:0

# priority for qtv decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.qtv:0

# priority for real decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.real:0

# priority for realadec decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.realadec:0

# priority for rgb decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.rgb:0

# priority for speex decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.speex:0

# priority for spucc decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.spucc:0

# priority for spucmml decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.spucmml:0

# priority for spudec decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.spudec:0

# priority for spudvb decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.spudvb:0

# priority for sputext decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.sputext:0

# priority for vorbis decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.vorbis:0

# priority for win32a decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.win32a:0

# priority for win32v decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.win32v:0

# priority for yuv decoder

# numeric, default: 0

#engine.decoder_priorities.yuv:0

# media format detection strategy

# { default  reverse  content  extension }, default: 0

#engine.demux.strategy:default

# memcopy method used by xine

# { probe  libc  kernel  mmx  mmxext  sse }, default: 0

engine.performance.memcpy_method:sse

# percentage of discarded frames to tolerate

# numeric, default: 10

#engine.performance.warn_discarded_threshold:10

# percentage of skipped frames to tolerate

# numeric, default: 10

#engine.performance.warn_skipped_threshold:10

# allow implicit changes to the configuration (e.g. by MRL)

# bool, default: 0

#misc.implicit_config:0

# Schriftart fÃ¼r OSD-Meldungen

# string, default: sans

#osd.osd_font:sans

# OSD Meldungen anzeigen

# bool, default: 1

#osd.osd_messages:1

# GrÃ¶Ãe des OSD-Textes

# { tiny  small  medium  large  very large  huge }, default: 1

#osd.osd_size:small

```

Last edited by D.Derigs on Sat Mar 31, 2007 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc

----------

## D.Derigs

.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc

```

[Broadcasting Options]

Master Address=localhost

Port=8080

[Deinterlace]

Config String=tvtime:method=Greedy2Frame,enabled=1,pulldown=vektor,framerate_mode=full,judder_correction=0,use_progressive_frame_flag=1,chroma_filter=0,cheap_mode=0

Enabled=true

Quality Level=1

[Disc]

SplitSizes=203,407

[Equalizer]

125Hz=-100

16kHz=-100

1kHz=-100

250Hz=-100

2kHz=-100

30Hz=-100

4kHz=-100

500Hz=-100

60Hz=-100

8kHz=-100

Enabled=true

Volume Gain=true

[General Options]

Active Browser=Wiedergabeliste

Alternate Encoding Name=ISO 8859-1

Autoresize Factor=0

DvbClientAddress=192.168.0.255

DvbClientEnabled=false

DvbClientInfo=1235

DvbClientPort=1234

DvbClientShiftPath=/root

Embed in System Tray=true

Endless Mode=true

OSD Duration=2

Original Aspect=false

Osd Timer=false

PauseHiddenVideo=false

Playlist Docked=true

Playlist Size=550,332

Random Mode=false

Screensaver Timeout=1

Show Go Tab=false

Timer Direction=0

Use Alternate Encoding=false

Volume=100

[KFileDialog Settings]

Automatic Preview=true

ColumnOrder=0,1,2,3,4,5

ColumnWidths=1260,108,116,141,114,87

Recent Files=

SortAscending=true

SortColumn=0

[Main Window]

Height 1024=421

StatusBar=Disabled

Width 1280=554

[Main Window Toolbar KaboodleToolbar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=2

[Main Window Toolbar VideoToolbar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=3

[Main Window Toolbar channelsToolBar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=3

[Main Window Toolbar controlsToolBar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=0

NewLine=true

Offset=-47

[Main Window Toolbar discToolBar]

Hidden=false

IconText=IconOnly

Index=1

[Main Window Toolbar mainToolBar]

Hidden=false

Index=0

NewLine=true

Offset=3

[Main Window Toolbar playlistToolbar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=1

[Main Window Toolbar positionToolBar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=1

Offset=155

[Main Window Toolbar snapshotToolBar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=2

[Main Window Toolbar volumeToolBar]

IconText=IconOnly

Index=4

[Notification Messages]

system_tray_info=false

systemtrayquitKaffeine Player=false

[Player Part]

Last Service Desktop Name=kaboodle_component

[Playlist]

AutoCover=false

Current=2

Current Entry=

Endless Mode=false

FileBrowserURL=file:///root/Desktop/

HSplitSizes=200,324

Next Playlist=2

Playlists=Amarantine,Wiedergabeliste1

Random Mode=false

VSplitSizes=286,50

[Playlist Layout]

ColumnOrder=0,1,2,3,4,5

ColumnWidths=20,88,23,31,72,64

SortAscending=true

SortColumn=-1

[PlaylistFileBrowser]

Separate Directories=false

Show Preview=false

Show hidden files=false

Sort by=Name

Sort case insensitively=true

Sort directories first=true

Sort reversed=false

View Style=Simple

[Recent Dirs]

kaffeineMain_Screenshot=file://$HOME/Desktop/,$HOME/

kaffeine_openFile=

[Visualization]

Visual Plugin=fftgraph

```

----------

## franzf

 *D.Derigs wrote:*   

> Wenn man allerdings DVB gucken will sagt er: "Die Übertragung für Digitales Fernsehen funktioniert nur mit xine-Treibern."

 

Hast du auch wirklich als Wiedergabe-Engine xine angegeben? deinen USE-Flags nach zu urteilen hast du GStreamer als backend aktiviert.

Genau die obige Fehlermeldung kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich das falsche Backend aktiviert hab.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen:

alle configs von kaffeine löschen (oder wo anders hin verschieben) und frisch neu starten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## D.Derigs

Wenn ich alle Configs lösche und dann Kaffeine starte sagt mir:

```
Laden des Spieler-Parts 'Kaffeine' fehlgeschlagen.
```

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo

X Use-flag in der xine-lib?

----------

## D.Derigs

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> X Use-flag in der xine-lib?

 

ja, habe ich 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl speex truetype v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs xinerama xv (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -theora -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xvmc" 0 kB
```

Xine funzt ja auch mit anderen Programmen, nur nicht mit Kaffeine...........

----------

## D.Derigs

Ich habe jetzt GStreamer installiert, kann aber trotzdem nichts in Kaffeine machen....

Jetzt ist sogar der Button "DVB" verschwunden.....

PS: Hat ja aber vor dem Update auch problemlos mit Xine funktioniert (hab die USE-Flags nicht geändert)

----------

## nikaya

Vielleicht in der.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc folgenden Eintrag auf "true" setzen?

```
DvbClientEnabled=false
```

----------

